# Hygetropin HGH Lumps Reddening



## Ellise (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm new to HGH, I have 200IU of the original Hyge and experiencing some sides with the 3rd vial (that I've noticed).

I've been pinning with 29g insulin pins and with sterile water and now noticed from redness and a lump under the skin from the last 2 injections, that are still here after a 2 days.... If I think back... I may have changed the injection angle as it was on the sides of the abdomen so the needle may not have gone as deep (not 90 degress), could this be an issue?

I've only started on 2IU a day 5/2, and been mixing that with 16ml of sterile water.

Any thoughts? Is it bunk 192aa? The source should be known to many here, anyone else had problems?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Usually if there's any irritation... it's either the bac water... or the injection site or angle.

BTW - 16ml water is a hell of a lot? The 200iu kits come in 8iu vials so mix with 0.8ml bac water i thought?


----------



## Ellise (Feb 3, 2013)

Ah, correction, I used 1.6ml, so 0.4 per injection for 2IU. I could lower it to 0.8 for 8IU.

I've not seen any issue centrally around the belly button, these have been the love handle side of my waist.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I get this too from pretty much all gh when I inject subq. Do it into muscle if this is a problem that's what I have to do. Doesn't mean anything wrong with the product. Same as some aas reacts badly due to carriers used with some people.

Subq inject should be 90 degree angle straight in btw too, if you're dojng it on an angle it's likely that you're going too shallow.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i thought it was hyge but i think its actually a reaction to bac water.

red welts. you didnt get them at first then after a week or two started getting em?

inject IM and then try Subq again in a few weeks probably wont get them&#8230;. odd lol


----------



## Ellise (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, I'll stick with it, but ensure I'm going 90 degrees, in inject far slower.

Bad Alan, how long was it before the lumps cleared up for you? Strange how these have flared up from a slightly shallower angle.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ellise said:


> Ah, correction, I used 1.6ml, so 0.4 per injection for 2IU. I could lower it to 0.8 for 8IU.
> 
> I've not seen any issue centrally around the belly button, these have been the love handle side of my waist.


Well there you go don't inject there. Tissue obviously more sensitive, I know people who can't do subq on thighs but fine with ab area etc. Tissue irritation is going to happen, you're putting foreign substance into your body.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ellise said:


> Thanks, I'll stick with it, but ensure I'm going 90 degrees, in inject far slower.
> 
> Bad Alan, how long was it before the lumps cleared up for you? Strange how these have flared up from a slightly shallower angle.


Well of course if too shallow it will lump. All fluid injected be it aas or gh needs to dissipate from an area and that means fluid/blood flow to move it around. Hence why IM is faster absorption as the blood flow to muscle is much greater than to fat tissue.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i thought it was hyge but i think its actually a reaction to bac water.
> 
> red welts. you didnt get them at first then after a week or two started getting em?
> 
> inject IM and then try Subq again in a few weeks probably wont get them&#8230;. odd lol


Can be due to the solution used to keep it sterile for longer. People are sensitive to different products.


----------



## Ellise (Feb 3, 2013)

Sambuca, it's sterile water, I make sure it's not left more than 4 days when reconstituted.

I started getting them in the 3rd week at a low dose, done 2 vials without any problems, the 3rd is the problem so far. I did pin this morning, but made sure it was slow, left the vial to warm up slightly and ensured it was at 90 degress, if I don't get a reaction it's probably down to the angle I injected?


----------



## Ellise (Feb 3, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Well there you go don't inject there. Tissue obviously more sensitive, I know people who can't do subq on thighs but fine with ab area etc. Tissue irritation is going to happen, you're putting foreign substance into your body.


Thanks, makes sense when you spell it out. I'll give it a bit more time perhaps then try IM if I'm still getting a reaction.


----------



## Ellise (Feb 3, 2013)

This is what I'm using if it immediately looks sus, but seems to have the seal of approval

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/241765-original-hygetropin-gtg.html


----------



## Ellise (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/241765-original-hygetropin-gtg.html is what I'm using, seems to have the seal of approval


----------

